# You'll either love it or hate it!



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

As I said, you'll either love it or hate it!










We've tried to do something a bit different. Some of the orange on the bumpers and boot spoiler isn't working as well as it could...
So once the car is back from the Gumball 3000 it will be going in for a few minor changes.

While I'm here, I'd like to give the guys at Abbey a huge thanks for the work they've done in order to make sure the car actually gets there.
One week before the off is not a good time to discover the bottom end is knocking!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

i saw the pics on the other thread... and im in 2 minds... if the paint was on an R32 id hate it... I have seen worse... 

it is different, and it will get noticed... so i suppose it works  at least its not metalflake or something along those lines!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Oops, not seen other thread.

Here's another


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

GULF Colours 

reminds me of the 70's Le Mans Porsches & 60's GT40s

Nice


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I dont give a **** about anyone else, but i LOVE it.

Its racing paint, and IMO thats what GTRs should have, they racing cars at heart.

I dont like poofy paint etc, i prefer this over purple any day.

The GTRs i like are the racers, and racers are usualy painted up all lairy, and thas what suits GTRs IMO.

Ive said it before, i dont like "pretty" cars, i dont wana shag a car so dont care if its pretty, i like mean lookin cars, racers.

The front view pics convinced me, it looks the bollocks, my fave looking R33GTR i can think of :smokin:


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

I think that is the b0llox

BUt I may be a little biased lol

Yodi


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

On a 911 or a GT40 YES! 

On a Skyline NO!


I would have gone for a classic R33 racing look.

Calsonic, Unisia, Kure, Nismo Le Mans etc.

Saw the 33's race at Le Mans and they looked superb.


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Personally I think R33 owners are scared of one looking a little different, when you part next to another 50 Skylines I bet this one would be the first to catch your eye.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks bl00dy fantastic :smokin:

quite a head turner


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Post up a decent full picture of the 33 and then I'll comment.

But that escort is FOOKIN MINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Once it's back from the Gumball and repaired/tweeked I'll put some nice clear pics up.


----------



## volcano (Mar 26, 2004)

i love it 
and i think the reg no is d2rty
i own d1rtv
very similiar isnt it?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

OOOOh the gumball! I have the dvd's but there is only a single R33 in the first one and it barely gets an coverage  I still need to get the eruopean races though.

BTW the pic of the GTR in the mirror looks awesome!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I like it. Looks very distinctive and "in your face". Didn't like the paint scheme before, but it's personal choice and horses for courses and it's grown on me.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Still not my cup of tea.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think I need to see the whole car and in the flesh to offer an opinion ... 

When I first saw a picture of the rear I wasn't keen at all .... but now i've had another look, i'm starting to like it ...

Renton - Nice to meet you at Bolney on Saturday (and yes, my sunburnt neck DOES hurt !)


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I like it...going back to the origional GT40 color scheme. Looks different. But good.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

looks the dogs:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Looks fine*

and like someone else said on here, oh to be different :smokin: .

Try and bring it back like this Dan    .

Glen


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

I still love it


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Absolutely love it. A very brave choice of colours but i think it works well.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Love it*

Oh yes mmmmmmmm
Yodi, any more pics of that Mk 1 ?

Charlie...


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

COOL

i love the front but the back looks weird,saying that it has grown on me, but the front just cool as fcuk

K


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Ive got withdrawal symptoms, 

I NEED MORE PICS LOL


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

i like that 

will grab plenty of attention with that colourscheme!!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

thers more too


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

ooooo arrr

suits you madam

K


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

In my opion thats..............................PHAT!


----------



## elturko (May 10, 2004)

realy nice color for the car


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

the kit looks ace, the colour looks pants


----------



## Dunc (Dec 4, 2003)

That's tight! Nice one!

Dunc


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Me likee !


----------



## kilo_4que (May 1, 2004)

I think it looks good as a package with the advertisements, colour and the bodykit it looks like a real racer although I would have had alternatives.

Also, who is the owner of this car and where are they based as the number plate looks like uk one but the car is elsewhere


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Its too OTT for me. I prefer street sleepers. Still a quick car though so no arguing there.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Wouldnt do it myself but does look cool


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Seing it in the flesh at Japfest, i liked it a lot, the only GTR to stand out really, loads of lovely looking ones, but they all just blended into each other, that was only one that stood out as special.

Looked good on the track too, suited it there!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having seen it in the flesh at the weekend - the pictures don't do it justice. Much nicer in real life


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Having seen it in the flesh at the weekend - the pictures don't do it justice. Much nicer in real life


I must say that the Black GTR on our stand really stood out- with the raised writing on the front wings and the raised paitwork effect on the sides in Purple etc.
This redline one is o.k. but lacks in imagination- copying the old GT40 etc..
Dubious artistically.


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

I saw a nice pic of this car on kimble's website:

http://www.kimble.org/pictures/1000x656/kimorg-20040507-075057+0200.jpg


----------

